# 2011 Chevy 3500hd firewall hole



## dlcs (Sep 2, 2004)

My new truck is suppose to have a hole in the firewall predrilled for the plow harness. Has anyone ever found this hole? I've looked everywhere. I know i can drill one but I want to know where this one is or if it actually exists.


----------



## Newdude (Dec 4, 2006)

For an somewhat ok idea, check from page 61 to 64 in the GM upfitter guide. The hole should be, if I am not mistaken, just to the bottom left of the brake booster. It also has the GM part number for the grommet.

http://www.gmupfitter.com/publicat/2011_BB/REV_2011_FS_PU_LD_Electric_1210.pdf


----------



## dlcs (Sep 2, 2004)

I checked the upfitter site and the hole is not where its suppose to be.


----------



## Schnabel Plowin (Feb 14, 2010)

Check with your dealer service center?


----------



## Cosmic Charlie (Feb 1, 2009)

My 2011 2500 HD gas has the hole about 10 inches below the hood seal somewhat under the brake res. ...


----------



## Deckscapes (Oct 24, 2006)

If you look on the firewall from inside the cab, there is a * marking on the firewall liner where you can easily drill a hole thru the firewall without interrupting anything


----------



## Raconteur (Oct 3, 2010)

The hole has an odd shape rubber grommet in it .


----------



## topdj (Oct 6, 2007)

I found mine its little bit of a pain because the terminal block below it


----------



## dlcs (Sep 2, 2004)

So do you have to drill it out or is it already drilled? I'm going to look again but i cant find one on mine.


----------

